# She's a MILF!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/12958/shesaMILF2.swf


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

DAMN! How the hell did Kelly Ripa not make it? I think shes one of the hottest milfs!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What about ROSIE!!!????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> What about ROSIE!!!????


 She's in the other thread ....BUBs ( butt ugly bags)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> DAMN! How the hell did Kelly Ripa not make it? I think shes one of the hottest milfs!


AMEN Andrew! I was sold on KR after I saw her most excellent performance on SNL a couple of years ago.
She is a doll... And hotter than almost everyone on that list.



dcs2244 said:


> What about ROSIE!!!????


You're deeply disturbed brother, deeply disturbed....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> What about ROSIE!!!????


I think she's disqualified for not having actually given birth. Oh, and for the issue regarding being, you know, kind of repulsive. :smile:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2006 said:


> ..Oh, and for the issue regarding being, you know, kind of repulsive. :smile:


:L:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is a MILF?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> What is a MILF?


Mother-In-Law-Fondlers


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ohhhhhh


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> What is a MILF?


funthin you foot on your fereal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Mother-In-Law-Fondlers


 lol, You were the class clown, werent you?\\/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

There were a few I do not agree with....that is all.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> lol, You were the class clown, werent you?\\/


hahah, I sure as hell was! Koz, How many detentions/TOR's did you get in middle school for disruption of class? I bet I could beat you 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Mother-In-Law-Fondlers


Kozmo! Shame on you for lying! 
NPD, I'd tell you what it means, but I generally refrain from the use of coarse language.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

We cant say what it realy means.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you like milfs, rent aged to perfection.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> OK, there are three on there I wouldn't do, One I would if she didn't have the Hep. and the other two are Madona, just because you don't know where that thing has been. Anna Nichole, Well, some of the same reasons plus she's an annoying air bag.
> 
> Now Kelly Rippa, I'd hit that 3 times!:mrgreen:


 Damn, now Ive seen everything...a DISCRIMINATING Marine! lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> lol, You were the class clown, weren't you?


Yes I was bro. They nick-named me the Classhole.
Or was that moms pet name for me?? I cant remember.



andy0921 said:


> hahah, I sure as hell was! Koz, How many detentions/TOR's did you get in middle school for disruption of class? I bet I could beat you.


More than my fair share Andrew..
I was greeted like when Norm walks into Cheers..



USMCMP5811 said:


> OK, there are three on there I wouldn't do, One I would if she didn't have the Hep. and the other two are Madonna, just because you don't know where that thing has been. Anna Nichole, Well, some of the same reasons plus she's an annoying air bag. Now Kelly Rippa, I'd hit that 3 times!


Amen Devil Dog. ANS? :uc:Madonna? :uc: Pam Anderstink? :uc:
Kelly Ripa, Patricia Heaton, Megan Mullaly, now THOSE are MILF's.:inlove:



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Damn, now Ive seen everything...a DISCRIMINATING Marine! lol


Don't let him fool you Paratrooper - he'd hit an oyster lying in a thorn bush.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Mother-In-Law-Fondlers


LOL, KK! :mrgreen:

Of all those pictured, I think Angelina Jolie is definitely the hottest. She's a bit freaky, but she's very sexy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HEY USMCMP....I wasnt the one said youd hit an oyster in a thornbush, ALL in fun brother.HOO HAA


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Plust I refrain from any activity that would nessatate me having my bore punched.....:mrgreen:
[/quote said:


> That bitch gave me the clap, so I had to get my bore punched


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Not durring the red tide there Koz...The Surgen General has determined this could be hazzardous to my health....Plust I refrain from any activity that would nessatate me having my bore punched.....:mrgreen: 


Ya missed a big opportunity...could have gone with the Sturgeon General...


----------

